# T. LeClerc in Toronto!



## archangeli (Mar 24, 2005)

This is a luxury brand that I read about but I know is VERY hard to find. 

In Toronto, I know that there's a theatrical store called R. Hiscott's that carries the T. LeClerc line, but other than that I had only ever seen it in Europe.

Imagine my shock today when I walked into the Shoppers Drug Mart in the Eaton Centre and saw a T. LeClerc section!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm dying to try the Banane powder that is so famous. Has anyone tried it before? Any raves or rants?


----------



## Kiko (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't have the yellow one, but I have one in pink, Orchidee. The powder is sooooo fine and soft. I'm sure that you'll enjoy yours.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 1, 2005)

If anyone is ever looking for this line in montreal, I seen in the other day at a pharmaprix in outremont. I dont remember the street name, but its right across the street from outremont metro.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 1, 2005)

What's the price tag for this there?


----------



## archangeli (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_What's the price tag for this there?_

 
I didn't check, but my SO gets a 30% employee discount.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 3, 2005)

wow, lucky!

I've been wanting to try the powders myself, but have never been able to find them locally anywhere.


----------

